# Freeze dried blackworms?



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone in the GTA sell freeze dried blackworms?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

penpal said:


> Does anyone in the GTA sell freeze dried blackworms?


We are selling freeze dried blackworms, but at this point we have only 10g cubed FDB packages, we should have more selection available in the middle of April.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

penpal said:


> Does anyone in the GTA sell freeze dried blackworms?


most stores sell them. They are labeled Tubifex worms. We have the Omega One Brand


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

menagerie said:


> most stores sell them. They are labeled Tubifex worms. We have the Omega One Brand


Tubifex and blackworms look similar but they are two different species. 
blackworms = Lumbriculus variegatus
tubifex = Tubifex tubifex


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

penpal said:


> Does anyone in the GTA sell freeze dried blackworms?


I think a few store where you are located sell live black worms. Buy a clump for $2 and start raising them. It really easy.


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

*Black worms*



Jackson said:


> I think a few store where you are located sell live black worms. Buy a clump for $2 and start raising them. It really easy.


may be you can show us how to raising them


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

*Danny*** said:


> may be you can show us how to raising them


Go to the live food pool thread I posted a link that explains it.


----------



## 1nvad3r (Jan 12, 2010)

http://aquaticsuppliers.com/ is good source if you cant find them in the GTA
I buy them in bulk last me for months. 200g for 100 CND with shipping included.I love feeding this to my Discus very good results


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are now selling loose freeze dried blackworms.
50 gram package is $25, 100 gram package is $45. 
http://angelfins.ca/


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

1nvad3r said:


> http://aquaticsuppliers.com/ is good source if you cant find them in the GTA
> I buy them in bulk last me for months. 200g for 100 CND with shipping included.I love feeding this to my Discus very good results


Thats where I buy them from.



jarmilca said:


> We are now selling loose freeze dried blackworms.
> 50 gram package is $25, 100 gram package is $45.
> http://angelfins.ca/


Awesome gonna order some from you guys next time I run out.


----------



## dancbw (Sep 25, 2011)

*Freeze Dried California Blackworms now available*

I am now offering our Farm Raised California Blackworms in Frozen and Freeze Dried Form. Our Freeze Dried are the same as our Frozen Blackworms that are being Flash Frozen at a Fresh and Frozen Fruit packing Facility. The Live Blackworms are run through a conveyer Flash Freezer after being run through a dose of irradiation, the same they use for their product. They are Flash Frozen in less then 10 minutes in the same trays as our high density Frozen. Solid Blackworms! Then their brought to our facility and run through the freeze drying process.
More information with lots of reviews at http://forum.simplydiscus.com/forumdisplay.php?55-California-Blackworm-Co.-Fresno-California

Dan
http://aquaticfoods.com/Blackworms.html 
Live California Blackworms, Frozen California Blackworms, Freeze Dried California Blackworms, Hikari Frozen Products, San Francisco Bay Brand Frozen products
Pic is of our 6oz Frozen Blackworms and our 120 gram / 4.25 oz Cubes and Flats


----------

